

Oakland's Sudo Mesh Looks to Counter the Digital Divide With a Mesh Network - davidenglish
http://techpresident.com/news/25200/oakland-sudo-mesh-counter-censorship-digital-divide-mesh-net

======
mbubb
HOPEX had a good talk on the subject:
[http://hope.net/schedule.html#wirelessme](http://hope.net/schedule.html#wirelessme)

They reference the RedHook (Brooklyn) project in the article which was an
inspiring attempt - especially in how they got local help for installation and
maintenance. I am not sure how that project is going as the blog does nto have
a lot of recent updates [http://rhicenter.org/](http://rhicenter.org/)

I volunteer for a meetup based project in my home town which is having a hard
time getting roof access for the network. In my limited experience it seems
the biggest obstacles are not tech problems but NIMBY.

Meshnet is a great idea - one of these days it will break through. It is
exciting to see these projects

------
brianbreslin
So does the bandwidth get offloaded or underwritten by all the individual
homeowners or businesses that let the antennas tap into their connections?
Would comcast slap someone down for sharing their network connection via the
mesh?

~~~
wmf
All "consumer" broadband prohibits sharing the in TOS, so to do this legally
they'd need to buy some transit (which may still turn out to be cheaper, since
almost all of the price of broadband pays for maintenance of the last mile,
not bandwidth).

~~~
mbubb
right or possibly a business grade connection

------
ryanobjc
This is extremely awesome, I know some of the Sudo folks, great job all
around.

I hope the noisebridge reboot can bring them in to this territory of Getting
Shit Done.

One side note, there is already 2 wireless ISPs in san francisco. The very-
corporate WebPass and the super-hackery monkeybrains.

The latter folk are awesome, overworked but deliver exceptional ISP value!

------
acemonstertoys
Does it really count as a mesh if there's only two nodes?

